# presepio/presepe



## femmejolie

Quale delle 2 si usa di più?


----------



## dan87

Nord Italia: presepio
Sud Italia: presepe

se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere così


----------



## sabrinita85

dan87 said:


> Nord Italia: presepio
> Sud Italia: presepe
> 
> se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere così


Una volta c'era anche il Centro Italia...

CENTRO ITALIA: PRESEPE


----------



## irene.acler

Concordo con quanto detto..Al nord senza dubbio si usa "presepio".


----------



## daniele712

Presepe più usato di presepio, ma ambedue abili e arruolati( puoi usare entrambi i sostantivi senza che ti guardino male).

Daniele


----------



## Carthusian cat

irene.acler said:


> Concordo con quanto detto..Al nord senza dubbio si usa "presepio".


Qua in Veneto veramente _presepe_ va per la maggiore...


----------



## gabrigabri

A Torino presepe!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bene..ho fatto una generalizzazione che non dovevo...ooops!
Beh, comunque sia, in Trentino si dice "presepio"!!


----------



## Klashko

in Puglia, presepe... detto con la S sorda e tutte le E chiuse!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

dan87 said:


> Nord Italia: presepio
> Sud Italia: presepe
> 
> se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere così


 

Ho sempre pensato (errando) che fosse il contrario perchè i miei mi hanno insegnato "presepe" e pur non essendo milanesi sono di una regione del nord Italia.

Sarebbe interessante scoprire quale delle due parole è la variante dell'altra.


----------



## irene.acler

Giannaclaudia said:


> Ho sempre pensato (errando) che fosse il contrario perchè i miei mi hanno insegnato "presepe" e pur non essendo milanesi sono di una regione del nord Italia.
> 
> Sarebbe interessante scoprire quale delle due parole è la variante dell'altra.



Infatti...il De Mauro per esempio non fa una distinzione tra i due termini, semplicemente riporta questo:

pre|*s*è|pe
s.m.
1 CO presepio: _le statuine del p._


----------



## micro

irene.acler said:


> Infatti...il De Mauro per esempio non fa una distinzione tra i due termini, semplicemente riporta questo:
> 
> pre|*s*è|pe
> s.m.
> 1 CO presepio: _le statuine del p._


 
Il mio vocabolario invece riporta *presèpio* (meno com. _presèpe_).

Inoltre anche in latino c'erano le due varianti _praes(a)epe_ e _praes(a)epium _(recinto chiuso, greppia, mangiatoia).


----------



## sabrinita85

*Garzanti*:

*presepio* 
[pre-Sè-pio]                 

Definizione       meno com. *presepe* , _s. m_. 

*1* rappresentazione plastica della nascita di Gesù che si fa tradizionalmente a Natale, con statuette raffiguranti i personaggi principali dell'evento descritto dai Vangeli [...]

*2* (_lett_.) stalla, mangiatoia; in partic., quella in cui nacque Gesù [...]


----------



## femmejolie

micro said:


> Il mio vocabolario invece riporta *presèpio* (meno com. _presèpe_).
> 
> Inoltre anche in latino c'erano le due varianti _praes(a)epe_ e _praes(a)pium _(recinto chiuso, greppia, mangiatoia).


 
Scusa, greppia e magiatoia sono le parole per riferirsi al medesimo concetto ma nel senso laico,vero?
Quale di queste 2 (greppia o mangiatoia)si usa di più?Io credo sia la seconda, l'ho sentita qualche volta.
Grazie.


----------



## claudine2006

Credo che presepio sia una forma arcaica (credo di averlo sentito solo nelle commedie di De Filippo).
Al Sud si usa presepe.



femmejolie said:


> Scusate, greppia e mangiatoia sono parole che si riferiscono al medesimo concetto ma in senso laico,vero?
> Quale di queste 2 (greppia o mangiatoia)si usa di più?
> Io credo sia la seconda, l'ho sentita qualche volta.
> Grazie.


È più usato il termine mangiatioia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui nel profondo sud è più usato presepio.


----------



## BlueWolf

Anch'io uso presepe e sono a Nord. Non penso dipenda da quello. ​


----------



## _forumuser_

BlueWolf said:


> Anch'io uso presepe e sono a Nord. Non penso dipenda da quello. ​


 
Non ho idea del perche' ma ho sempre pensato che presepe suonasse piu' urbano e chic rispetto allo standard (a Roma) presepio. In un contesto formale probabilmente userei presepe per darmi un tono.


----------



## Gio77

Forse il mio è un caso a parte, non molto utile per chiarirsi le idee: da piccolo dicevo presepio, crescendo ho commutato verso presepe... 
Dalle mie parti comunque _presepe_ va per la maggiore.


----------

